# The 3 Levels of a Marijuana High



## PsyJiM (Mar 5, 2010)

*Getting high on marijuana* has been happening for  						Centuries.  Here you can take a look at what i call the  						3 Levels of HIGH on Cannabis.  I specify marijuana  						for obvious reasons. 						Once you have read these descriptions, i hope you'll  						agree and see (in your own experience) how i have come  						to these accurate conclusions.

						Below you will find our description of basically what  						happens when you smoke marijuana, and what happens when  						you continue to indulge.  The apparatus you choose  						to smoke your pot in will vary.  While this can  						influence the rate at which you attain these levels, it  						does not negate the fact that you go through each one to  						experience the next (_no matter how briefly_).


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 5, 2010)

*The Buzz*

Use:
"catching a buzz" or the invitation "wanna catch a buzz?"
(It CAN BE elusive, so you have to 'catch' one when you can)

Practice:
Limited to taking only two or possibly three hits (tokes, inhales, etc.)

Effect:
This is the first level experienced in getting high on pot. You catch a nice, calm, enjoyable, floaty, buzz.  First time users may claim to be stoned. This buzz practice is good for the daily user who begins their day with a buzz (not to be confused with "wake & bake" - see Stoned).  Catching a Buzz is not enough to get burnt out, and yet you have not truly reached the Level of High (so to speak).  You can revisit your joint or pipe later and refresh your buzz by taking a couple more hits.  This can be continued through-out the day with few (if any) ill effects.

Explanation:
Depending upon the potency of your pot, any one of these effects could be enhanced or non-existent in your personal experience.  It may take only one hit on the bong with your Hawaiian to catch a buzz, or it could take more than 10 hits of a joint to catch the same buzz based upon the quality of your weed and your friends.

Warning:
These examples take into account the use of good to excellent grade reefer.  A nice buzz can last from 30 minutes to 2 hours.  The effects of getting high on marijuana can be different from one person to the next.  Marijuana is not a physically addictive drug.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 5, 2010)

*The HIGH*
(my favorite)

Use:
"getting high", "let's get high",

Practice:
This level is generally reached when you smoke a joint or a couple of bowls with friends.  Attainment can be reached with 4 to 8 hits of decent weed.  It goes beyond a buzz, but you are not stoned either.


Effect:
When you have continued from the Buzz level, you will quickly get funnier, and can become internal with your wild and sporadic thoughts.  You may experience phases of paranoia at this level, I do not. That comes from (potentially) breaking a law to do it, or having to cover it up or hide it to begin with (IMO).  You generally feel good, may want to do something fun or exciting, will like the taste of food and drink, and can still perform and enjoy your partner sexually.  Now that's a drug!  Audio and Video experiences seem enhanced to you.  Focus & creativity are generally increased with the one exception of ADD users.

Warning:
People have reported witnessing uncontrollably laughter at nothing or anything at all.  Having them explain the source of their laughter is futile.  Laughing to tears is possible when paying attention to deep, meaningless conversation and humor. 

Existing addictions like video games, alcohol, sex or adrenaline rushes of any type seem magnified and craved for, when high.

Red, sometimes bloodshot eyes can be experienced while at this level of high (standard eye drops can mask this appearance). It seems more fun to you when your friends are NOT high with you - but it's not fun or funny to them. Great marijuana can keep you really high for hours with minimum burn out.  Some marijuana can leave you with dry mouth, also referred to as "cotton mouth".


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 5, 2010)

*The Stone.  Or getting there...stoned.*

Paris Hilton getting HighParis Hilton getting Higher 

Use:
"Let's get stoned", "Getting stoned" or "He's really stoned" (she's)

Practice:
When you continue to get high (continue to smoke after you are already high), you reach a certain plateau (destination).  This Zone is happily referred to by many as "Stoned". To some, catching a buzz or getting high just isn't enough... they like to be stoned.

Effect:
When a person is stoned, they may exhibit any or all of the following behaviors;

All of the symptoms of the Buzz and the High are still present and usually increased when Stoned.  It's also more fun in groups.

Friendly, talkative, sexual, less inhibited, courageous (?), daring, and sometimes even stupid (example: the movie JackAss).

Individuals are often mistaken in photographs for having their eyes closed, when (in reality) they were really just stoned.

Warning:
Extreme bouts of snack splurging are a noticeable side effect of being stoned on marijuana.  While eye drops can help with the red eye experienced when getting high, they cannot help with the squinty eyes of a stoner.  This often occurs after smoking really good reefer, or smoking so much Pot that you are glued to whatever seat you are in (the couch is a fine example). This squinty-eyed side-effect has no known cure as of the time of this publishing. 

Some individuals may display a lack of motivation or activity at this level (lethargic).  A burn-out may occur when coming down from the high (feeling) itself.

Bad weed or extreme burn-out may cause sleepiness in some at this level.   Some people experience nice body buzz's besides their cerebral high.  Many individuals (but not all), are NOT recommended to operate heavy equipment, run machinery or grocery shop in this condition.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 5, 2010)

(don't burn yourself!)


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

Enjoyed reading that, thanks


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 5, 2010)

You welcome bud


----------



## Subnaum (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow i never really thought about it like that. Good post! Gotta go catch a buzz,or maybe even get high.lol Later


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Jan 27, 2011)

been going for broke for the past couple weeks. Stoned is where it is.


----------



## SpikedCola (Jan 28, 2011)

Always thought about this but I was never able to put it into words. Good job!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jan 29, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Night-Shade (Jan 30, 2011)

Between grows atm. 
Father forgive me for I have sinned it has been 4 months since my last joint.

I lol'ed reading this.

In about 3 weeks I will be getting stoned off my tiny ***. Not gonna start til a friday night, pull a weekender and I'm gonna have a supply of munch and cola in reaching distance of the couch!!
SORTED!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldtyme (Feb 13, 2011)

Funny.  Growing up we had a "High Meter" ..... a lot of the time it went off the chart....


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 20, 2011)

Guacamole


----------

